# Wife Sponsorship in Dubai



## ReadM (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm hoping to sponsor a residence visa for my husband since his contract with his company just expired this month. I went to the Department of Residency and Foreigners Affairs and was directed to the 'Humanitarian Section' who told me that it's impossible for me to sponsor because I'm neither a doctor nor a teacher. My salary is 15K aed but she said even if I earn 100k aed, I will not be able to sponsor. 

I know some of my colleagues were able to sponsor their husbands earlier this year so I went to the ladies' section anyway to try my application there. However, the lady in that counter said I could not apply because I'm Filipino and they've stopped giving residence visas (wife sponsorship) to certain nationalities. 

Would anyone know if they changed the law recently for wife's sponsorship? They've given me two different reasons on why I couldn't sponsor my husband, now I don't know what to believe. Do you have any suggestions on what else I can do?

Thanks so much. Any answer/ suggestion will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

DNRD Amer service tel 800-5111 toll-free in the UAE.

Try speaking to them....


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

I think you should be able to sponsor him... may be you did not approach the right person....

the information is for Abu Dhabi (Not dubai)... got it from some other forum...

Female Sponsor

In Abu Dhabi, a wife can only sponsor her husband and children if she holds a residence permit stating that she is an engineer, teacher, doctor, nurse or any other profession related to the medical sector and her salary is not less than AED10,000 or AED8000 plus accommodation. The same documents listed above will be required. In Dubai, if a woman is not employed in one of these categories she may still get approval to sponsor her family based on her salary being more than AED10,000 and with special permission from DNRD (Department of Naturalisation and Residency Department).

Sponsoring family members in UAE


----------



## ReadM (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks so much for replying. I'll contact the toll free number tomorrow. I really hope I just talked to the wrong people and still be able to sponsor him.

God bless you!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Nothing to add for info, but I really hope that you can sort this out and are able to sponsor him. Best luck to you in this!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

My (ex) Mother-in-law has just sponsored her husband because he is due to retire in December. She is not a doctor or an engineer and is based in Dubai so I don't think there should be issues. However, we are Indian and your post states that they have stopped this option for certain nationalities, so not sure how it helps.

I would suggest you try your luck once again. Or perhaps your company PRO could help as they usually know someone on the inside?

Good luck


----------



## ReadM (Oct 22, 2011)

So I went back to immigration today and spoke to another lady. Unfortunately, she told me the same thing..visa sponsorship for husband, unless if you belong to the selected professions (doctors, teachers, engineers,) has been stopped. She told me it MIGHT be allowed again but she doesn't know when.

Oh well, maybe God has another plan.

Thanks for your replies anyway. Really appreciate them.


----------

